# General Business Category > Marketing Forum > [Article] How To Reach Local Clients (Local SEO)

## GertH

Hi guys, as Google is investing more and more into local search and providing their users with relevant and local results, it has become an absolute necessity to get your website within the top local results. Local results are very common for service based searches, such as "plumbers in cape town", "website design pinelands" etc.

I wrote a short piece on how to do the basic stuff to get you listed on Google for local search terms. You can read it here: http://oneclickhere.co.za/what-is-local-seo/

----------


## workshop

I managed to get listed in Google Places (Maps). The site shows. There is web site button against the Maps listing. But no Directions. How does one get Google to add the Directions option?

----------


## GertH

> I managed to get listed in Google Places (Maps). The site shows. There is web site button against the Maps listing. But no Directions. How does one get Google to add the Directions option?


Hi, workshop

Have you received your activation code from Google in the mail and activated your listing?

The directions button should generate automatically if you entered a valid address for your listing.

See screenshots:

----------


## workshop

As far as I am aware I have done everything I was supposed to. It was a mission getting verified as there is no postal delivery at the physical address. In the account profile the address is three fields The unit T1, the street address 1 Hadeda St, and the suburb Industria. The business places profile does display when searching for _toilets for hire knysna_ but the address is recorded as Industria Knysna. Searchs on the road address don't produce results which I do not understand.

Another problem I have with Maps/Business Places is how to work with multiple business using the same address. I assume one would add something like Suite 1, Suite 2 for the different businesses. How does one register web sites and online businesses with Google Maps?

----------


## GertH

> As far as I am aware I have done everything I was supposed to. It was a mission getting verified as there is no postal delivery at the physical address. In the account profile the address is three fields The unit T1, the street address 1 Hadeda St, and the suburb Industria. The business places profile does display when searching for _toilets for hire knysna_ but the address is recorded as Industria Knysna. Searchs on the road address don't produce results which I do not understand.
> 
> Another problem I have with Maps/Business Places is how to work with multiple business using the same address. I assume one would add something like Suite 1, Suite 2 for the different businesses. How does one register web sites and online businesses with Google Maps?


I see the South Cape Toilet Hire listing, the address is just "Industria, Knysna, 6571". Google sees Industria, Knysna as an area and not a specific address. Edit the address and give it a specific location, I do not see the 1 Hadeda Street as you mentioned.

As for managing multiple businesses, you can go here: https://business.google.com/manage/#/list 
Click on the blue plus icon in the bottom right corner of your screen and click on Add Business, you will then be taken to a Google Maps view and you'll have to search for your address and follow the steps from there.

----------


## workshop

I might be wrong but Google's policy is one address one business. Have not tried the suites one and two option. But will when I take it on when I have absolutely nothing better to do.  They complicate the process to the point where it is surprising anyone bothers. South Cape's address includes a unit number as well as a road but Google for some reason does not display it. Has got me baffled. Possibly has something to do with the fact that I had to go through an alternative vetting process, as there is no postal delivery to the area.

----------


## helpwithdebt

Thank you for this info. Great read and info.

----------


## Sarahrose

In reality, you don’t want just anyone to discover and visit your website. If you’re driving the wrong people to your business, they’re going to bounce quickly without contacting you, which could hurt your future SEO performance, not to mention conversions and sales. That’s why it’s imperative to focus your website’s SEO on the audience that matters most: those in your local area who are most likely to buy. Whether you have a brick-and-mortar store or are a field service business, knowing your local audience is key to developing a focused local SEO program. Not only can your target city and neighborhoods influence your keyword strategy, but adding location-specific information, like NAP (name, address, phone), on your website — and making that information consistent with your local listings —  will help search engines more quickly and easily identify your target location and show your site to searches in that area.

----------


## Kathy50

*Research your keywords*
Use Google Keyword Planner
Keyword Planner Caveats
Start With Some Good Local Keyword Data
Pay Attention To The Suggested Bid
Add Modifiers That Would Indicate A Question
Add Your First City Or Cities 
Using Google Trends For Regional Interest
Build Your Keyword List
*Optimize Your Site And Content*
*Get Your Business On Google Local
Create or claim your local listings
Local Outreach
Go Mobile*

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

Made a little Local SEO checklist (Long read)

----------


## lynsofia

Local SEO means to promote business or service as local market. It is the latest effective way to market your business online. It helps to boost organic traffic on your website and make your business more business among local and targeted customers. Local SEO is more about influencing your website’s authority in a specific geographic location.

- Update Google My Business
- Registered with Online Directories
- Optimize Website Title and Description of Each page 
- Collect and Manage Online Reviews
- Use Local Structure Data Markup
- Appear in Local Publications and Media
- Use Local SEO & Social Media Marketing

----------

